# cm7 nightly *all devices* no updates



## rnarc206 (Jun 26, 2011)

Whats up with cm7 nightly for all platforms.


----------



## DrMacinyasha (Jun 6, 2011)

Kernel.org was hacked a while ago. Because of that, android.git.kernel.org (the main repository of Android source code) is down as well. Since the Nightly buildbots (servers that compile the nightlies) can't synchronize with the upstream repo (Google's source at android.git.kernel.org), the compile fails.

Basically until android.git.kernel.org is up, or the nightly buildbot system is revamped, there won't be any nightlies.


----------



## SyNiK4L (Jun 7, 2011)

super lame :erm (1):


----------

